# Moving Scarecrow (aka Jaak)



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

I've had several requests about how to build my scarecrow seen on my horroween333 site. Possibly these fellow haunters found my site through this most exquisite HalloweenForum.com. 

So, below is an diagram of the assembly and a list of parts. The assembly is pretty straight forward-nothing fancy. I am open for questions along the way should you wish to build it. 

Also, i have the build schematic on the motion detector should you require it. 

BTW, Jaak movement can be viewed on my site. I don't have the correct movie format to upload it. I'll post it below.

Good Luck.

*Parts*
3)* 5' sections
(2)* 45° elbow joints
(1)* four way joint
(1) T-joint

2" dia. plumbing tube list
(1) 5' section*
(3) T-Joints
(1) elbow joint

(1) 5ft x 1" wide flat metal bar (cut for both levers)

(2) large hose clams for motor*

(1) 5' section of gas pipe (ground support)

(1) 2' section rebar* (ground support)

(1) 12 volt wiper motor

stove bolt and Nylon lock nut* (2) 3/4"-1"?

Washer to fit bolts (8) (see diagram)

Motion detector set-up*


----------



## RRoberts15 (Oct 23, 2012)

That is sooo cool! Thanks for the help!


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

RRoberts15 said:


> That is sooo cool! Thanks for the help!


You are welcome!!


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Just finished trolling your site...digging the look and style. I really like the work done on the skeleton (image 6 from 2008 yard haunt).


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

EviLEye said:


> Just finished trolling your site...digging the look and style. I really like the work done on the skeleton (image 6 from 2008 yard haunt).


Thanks. I believe you are referring to Larry. He is my Facebook ambassador. Poor soul was found in naked in a box at a big box hardware store. We took him in and gave him his zombified style and a starring role in one of our invites. Oh the fun with foam skeletons.

-r


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

Wonderful work! I'd love to do something like this..


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

*Thank you!*



ghostuponthefloor said:


> Wonderful work! I'd love to do something like this..


Thank you! I bet you can... line it up for next year. I am always around to assist....

-r


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the great tutorial! Having motion really makes a good prop "pop" in surprising and catching people's attention.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

How did you attach the funkin?


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Great diagrams!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Great tutorial! I love the schematics on the old looking paper.


----------

